# Commsec Margin Loan ratios



## markrmau (7 October 2005)

Commsec has made the following changes to thier ML ratios. 

Thought it might be of interest. I have never seen them do so many at once. They may have done a risk assesment and decided they wanted to reduce exposure to some stocks that retail traders like to buy.


"Amendments have been made to the following lending ratios effective immediately: PPX 70% to 60%, NLX 50% to 40%, MRL 50% to 40%, SDG 50% to 40%, SGL 40% to 0%

City Pacific Ltd (CIY) lending ratio has been capped with no further lending permitted.


----------

